# Aspect Ratio/Zoom with Remote



## Drakah (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Lux Remote on the Tivo Edge and there is no button on the Lux Remote for "Zoom" or "Aspect" for old programs that I would rather zoom in to fill up the screen.

I know there is a setting for this in Menu->Settings->Audio & Video Settings->Aspect Correction Mode
...and it is set to Zoom, but for example, "Little House on the Prairie" does not automatically Zoom in. 
Is there a way on the remote that would alter it for the particular show you are watching manually?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Is there an exit button somewhere on the uppe right of the remote? For some reason I think this does the same thing.


----------

